# Florentine Historic Football (ffo Rugby, MMA)



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 28, 2014)

27 vs 27
Fight is only 1 vs 1. (2 versus 1 nets an exclusion)
Ball in the goal scores one point
If the ball is kicked above the net, it's a half point for the opposing team
Very very brutal
Enjoy 


This match is like the SuperBowl


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 28, 2014)

Geez! Wasn't aware of this sport. Not even sure where or what to watch at any given time! Definitely brutal.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 29, 2014)

The other semi-final, watching it now, it seems a bit more conceited and raw.


In the first semi-final the best "calciante"/kicker of the white team got his leg fractured, in this one in the first minutes a red kicker got one finger fractured.

The kickers that get injured can't be substituted.
There are NO substitutions.

Fun stuff is that people that get an expulsion often refuse to go out and they keep fighting in the match  until someone manages to take them out.
It happens with a green guy in this second match, he stays in the match for almost 10 minutes 

I will go on more about rules and stuff later in the day.
For now I say that this is a game the Greeks and Romans army played to keep fit before battles.

Oh the full movie!


----------

